# Whats your favorite dope



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> So you put tape on top of the dope?


I have a buddy who uses dope/tape/dope. Gotta admit, I've never seen one of his connections leak. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> I have a buddy who uses dope/tape/dope. Gotta admit, I've never seen one of his connections leak. :laughing:


If you need that much smutz on your threads to get a good seal it's time to replace the dies in your threading machine.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> If you need that much smutz on your threads to get a good seal it's time to replace the dies in your threading machine.


Same as a wire nut with elect tape .


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Eaglei said:


> Same as a wire nut with elect tape .


Like wrapping tape onto an electrical junction, then twisting on a nut.


----------

